

Engineering Tradeoffs, From A Google Chrome Developer - boundlessdreamz
http://community.livejournal.com/evan_tech/259655.html

======
ashleyw
You can't build an improvement on another products by copying all their
features and then adding some more of your own — that's usually a recipe for
becoming as bad as your competitor(s). Firefox, IE, Opera — do they _really_
do things differently from one another?

I hope Chrome stays simple and to the point. :)

------
stanley
This happens all the time, at least in my experience. I've yet to be part of a
project where every good suggestion was implemented.

------
gruseom
Hasn't Google put an embargo on blogs by its employees?

